# Нужно ли бояться психиатра?



## горошек (18 Фев 2019)

Seaman написал(а):


> @Oksy, меня тоже честно говоря шиза уже накрывает! 100500 раз уже пожалел что на операцию согласился.
> Вокруг ещё сразу столько "знатоков" появилось которые говорят что зря я оперировался.
> В общем я сейчас уже не хочу правды искать, что это было: врачебная ошибка или просто ослабленный иммунитет и особенности реакции моего организма?
> Я хочу на ноги нормально встать! И восстановиться по возможности!


Сообщение старое. Но я только наткнулась на него. И опять хочу встать на защиту психиатров. Перестаньте, пожалуйста, пугать ими людей! Особенно те, кто у психиатра ни разу и не был. Не ставят они на учёт и раздают диагнозы без причины. Наоборот, разговаривают гораздо любезнее, чем врачи других специальностей, и сильно действующее лекарства у них без причины не выпросишь. А помощь от них значительная. И в неврозах они разбираются лучше неврологов. А из-за таких пугалок необоснованных, люди боятся к ним идти и запускают свое состояние.
Но речь идёт, конечно, о хороших психиатрах. И их в этой профессии большинство, по моему опыту. А плохие специалисты есть и среди неврологов, и среди терапевтов и т п. Но, даже если вас что то не устроит, всегда есть возможность пойти к другому. Не запятнаете вы визитом к психиатру свою репутацию.


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> разговаривают гораздо любезнее,


 это бесспорно!) Их я думаю учат любезно разговаривать. Пациенты контингент сомнительный, тревожный!
А насчёт хороший - плохой,так все люди разные. Неизвестно на кого попадешь.
Лично сталкивался с такой ситуацией, когда моему ребенку психиатр назначил Фенибут курсом а я исправил ситуацию простым Магний Б6 сироп, за месяц!
...и как я должен относиться к такому "врачу"?


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Фев 2019)

Фенибут-это ноотроп, например, глицин тоже. Его бояться не надо, детям фенибут назначают часто, ничего страшного в этом нет.


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Фенибут-это ноотроп,


Да, да, да! Вы не сравнивайте! Думайте что пишете!
Вы видимо не сталкивались с действием Фенибут?


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

А белорусский фенибут так вообще "прелесть" превращает ребенка в овощ!
Прибалтийский ещё более менее,но всё равно сильнейший препарат!


Александра1981 написал(а):


> глицин


Попейте ка его вместо глицина!


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Фев 2019)

Seaman написал(а):


> Да, да, да! Вы не сравнивайте! Думайте что пишете!
> Вы видимо не сталкивались с действием Фенибут?


Мой ребенок пил фенибут, и никакого такого ДЕЙСТВИЯ не произошло. Ребенок стал более уравновешенным и спокойным. Вы путаете ноотропы с психотропами)


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2019)

Seaman написал(а):


> это бесспорно!) Их я думаю учат любезно разговаривать. Пациенты контингент сомнительный, тревожный!
> А насчёт хороший - плохой,так все люди разные. Неизвестно на кого попадешь.
> Лично сталкивался с такой ситуацией, когда моему ребенку психиатр назначил Фенибут курсом а я исправил ситуацию простым Магний Б6 сироп, за месяц!
> ...и как я должен относиться к такому "врачу"?


Я тоже сталкивалась на примере дочери, уже взрослой, правда. Не то что веру в себя не вселила, а прям убеждала, что все у тебя плохо, сильнейшие препараты кучей, и в жизни тебя ничего хорошего не ждёт. И это было в НИИ Психиатрии. Жаль, фамилию не запомнила. Забили мы на нее потому что и пошли к другой в обычной поликлинике. За месяц вылечила. 
А разговаривают, конечно, лучше потому что при полном спокойствие к ним не идут. Но врачи других специальностей в городских поликлиниках  обращаются с нами так, что трясет уже до приёма, а после впору психиатра посетить


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Мой ребенок


Возраст?


----------



## 32Ольга (18 Фев 2019)

@Александра1981,  поддерживаю, моему ребенку кардиолог выписывала Фенибут, у нас тахикардия была, кардиолог (причем, поликлиника Управления делами Президента) связывала повышенный пульс с повышенной возбудимостью нервной системы, пропивали во время экзаменов, нормально переносил, никаких побочек не замечено.


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> во время экзаменов


 вы что сравниваете?
Моему в 2.5года назначили!


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Фев 2019)

Seaman написал(а):


> Возраст?


Ребенку 10 лет, пили и в 6, были тики. Если у Вашего ребенка была такая реакция, просто не Ваш препарат и все. А только на основании этого хаить врача не стоит.


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2019)

Фенибут да, ноотроп. Может и детям в каких то случаях нужен, но мне плохо шел. Я от него все время плакала. И самое интересное, что мне нравилось это состояние, и после отмены хотелось вернуть. У дочери на каком-то другом ноотроп тоже слезы были сутками, не помню на каком. Но кому-то они хорошо идут


----------



## горошек (18 Фев 2019)

А я знаю людей, которым и от глицина плохо.


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Фев 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> А я знаю людей, которым и от глицина плохо.


Так и я о том же, на всех разные препараты действуют по разному, и это не повод ругать врача.


----------



## 32Ольга (18 Фев 2019)

Seaman написал(а):


> вы что сравниваете?
> Моему в 2.5года назначили!


В инструкции ничего про возраст не указано, значит можно и Вашему. вопрос только в том, что реакция организма Вашего ребенка индивидуальная. Вы вообще принимали этот препарат? Откуда такое мнение про "овощ"?? Или отзывов начитались?


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Фев 2019)

Мне как-то врач назначил аксамон, аналог нейромедина. Я думала, это был последний день моей жизни. И что, врач плохой, что назначил, или препарат плохой? Нет, это моя индивидуальная реакция и больше ничего.


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> мнение про "овощ"?


Да, начинали приём. Если бы не знал, не писал бы! С белорусского начинали,пяти дней хватило чтобы выкинуть его нахрен!
Затем прибалтийский пили, получше. Но всё равно он для такого возраста слишком сильный препарат.
Пантогам в разы лучше и эффективней.


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Мне как-то врач назначил аксамон, аналог нейромедина. Я думала, это был последний день моей жизни. И что, врач плохой, что назначил, или препарат плохой? Нет, это моя индивидуальная реакция и больше ничего.


Так мне после операции капельницу с антибиотиком поставили,я сначала зачесался весь а потом чуть не задохнулся.
Я ж не говорю что врачи плохие! Понятно что всё индивидуально!
...Мы вообще на счёт психиатрии начали


----------



## Seaman (18 Фев 2019)

... надо было удалить этот ниочёмный спор!
Продолжать дискуссии не вижу смысла!

...


----------

